# Jd 6420 & 7320



## lukfarm (Mar 18, 2012)

Both tractors have water in the fuel tank. Have checked fuel tanks & suppliers which came up with little or no water. 6420 had had the fuel pump changed 3 times in the last year. What could the problem be?:dazed:


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

lukfarm said:


> Both tractors have water in the fuel tank. Have checked fuel tanks & suppliers which came up with little or no water. 6420 had had the fuel pump changed 3 times in the last year. What could the problem be?:dazed:


Are you discovering large quantities of water in the tank or are you just discovering water at the water separator?

How long have the tractors sat? and were the fuel tanks completely topped off or about half- full??

On tractors equipped with a water sensor at the fuel filter, this lamp flashes as soon as water deposits have settled in fuel filter.


----------



## clive (Mar 1, 2012)

Are the machines left off site. Eg away from home. I've had the same problem with a 6920 & 8410. Had to keep draining the fuel tanks. Found it was kids putting water in the tanks for fun


----------



## xp14629 (Feb 11, 2012)

Go see the dealer and order the lock kits that the states have installed, locking fuel cap, locking hood, and locking hood side panels.


----------

